# Cwc Auto Divers Movement?



## ODP (Apr 3, 2005)

I have recently purchased a CWC Royal Navy automatic (non date) divers watch.

Does anybody have any details of the type of movement this watch uses?

I would also be very interested if anyone knows where I could find some pictures as I am reluctant to take the case back of my watch.

Thanks


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I think its a ETA 2824-2 ....


----------



## USEDMODEL (Mar 26, 2005)

ODP said:


> I have recently purchased a CWC Royal Navy automatic (non date) divers watch.
> 
> Does anybody have any details of the type of movement this watch uses?
> 
> ...


Hi

If you want pictures of most watch movements, go to

My Webpage

and you will find on the links page, a movement database containing hundreds of movements, by manufacturer with photographs. I use it for matching unmarked movements.

Hope this helps

Roy


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

jasonm said:


> I think its a ETA 2824-2 ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It is the 2824-2, I think they were originally 17 jewels as well, I don't know how many jewels the new non-issued ones have.


----------



## alanis (Jan 6, 2011)

I have contacted Silverman's and they have confirmed the movement is the standard grade of the 2824-2 ETA.

I had also asked what their plans are re: movement of future productions now that Swatch no longer sell ETA ebauches, however there was no clarification on this issue.


----------



## Andy the Squirrel (Aug 16, 2009)

alanis said:


> I have contacted Silverman's and they have confirmed the movement is the standard grade of the 2824-2 ETA.
> 
> I had also asked what their plans are re: movement of future productions now that Swatch no longer sell ETA ebauches, however there was no clarification on this issue.


I'm betting their watches are already made by a Swatch owned company so this won't be a problem


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

alanis said:


> I have contacted Silverman's and they have confirmed the movement is the standard grade of the 2824-2 ETA.
> 
> I had also asked what their plans are re: movement of future productions now that Swatch no longer sell ETA ebauches, however there was no clarification on this issue.


Swatch still sell complete ETA movements so there should be no change


----------

